# Adding Super Grub2 ISO to FreeBSD's grub.conf



## balanga (Sep 11, 2017)

I've created a UEFI multiboot hard disk using FreeBSD's GRUB2 pkg which will boot numerous Linux distributions from ISO as well as several FreeBSD versions.  I'd like to add the Super GRUB2 iso as a menuentry item but am unable to figure out how to do this.

Has anyone managed this?


----------

